# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  I 'was' excited about the 'scarless' technique until i realized this.

## FlightTL

So, after hearing Spencer's latest episode, I got really excited about scarless procedure but then, this made me realize maybe I got overexcited for nothing:

1. I'm Norwood 6 full bald with family history of Norwood 7.
2. Even if I got 2000 grafts from scalp put in, it would barely do anything for me....especially, remember with time, these grafts will thin as well.
3. Donor area may be 'scarless' but the moth eaten effect will still be there.
4. My self-esteem has already been shattered by hair loss, and there is no hope of recovering that.
5. I've lost 12 years of my youth, and it destroyed/annihilated my dating life. So, as Joe says, my youth can never be recovered.
6. If I do  not take FIN, I will lose even more hair.
7. I'm afraid of surgury, so even if its completely safe, my paranoia stops me.


I'M JUST SO SAD THAT HAIR LOSS HAS REALLY MADE ME LIKE THIS, BASICALLY IM SUPER DEPRESSED....I THINK ABOUT HAIR LOSS ALL DAY, AND I KNOW THAT I STILL WONT BE ABLE TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT.


***I can't just move on and buzz my hair like some people, or those callers that call into the show and say they moved on, like that guy from DC. I JUST don't know how they do it.


Hair loss has SADDENED ME COMPLETELY.

Joe from SI, and Highlander, I'm joining your depression club. Welcome me with open arms. 

 :Frown:

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

It is depressing. You learn to live with the depression especially when you are like me and it started at 16. Being depressed becomes normal and you are just a quiet, sad person who may act happy/nice [until some one points out your hair loss] while trying to move on with his life. Try to fit "depression" in to your life, make room for it and embrace it as your friend. It's a natural feeling. As long you don't get suicidal, it's okay, because in the end we can't really do much about it. You can take all of these advices like work out, get a good job, etc. but it's easier said than done.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

The only thing that makes me happy is knowing i'm doing everything I can to get my hair back. Although Alopecia Areta destroyed that, I am still trying and haven't given up despite being depressed. We're all in the same boat.

----------


## clandestine

There are people with Alopecia Totalis whose lives are more fullfilling than yours. Without doubt, it is by their own accord. 

You are limited only by your own regard. Take that in for a minute.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> There are people with Alopecia Totalis whose lives are more fullfilling than yours. Without doubt, it is by their own accord. 
> 
> You are limited only by your own regard. Take that in for a minute.


 So because there are people who are worse off than me and coped with it better, I should be happy about my situation?

That's the worst thing you can tell some one. Some one with a missing arm, tell them "Well there are people with two missing arms, so...".

----------


## clandestine

> So because there are people who are worse off than me and coped with it better, I should be happy about my situation?
> 
> That's the worst thing you can tell some one. Some one with a missing arm, tell them "Well there are people with two missing arms, so...".


 I'm not necessarily telling him to equivocate his experience with someone worse off, it was an example to iterate objective importance of hair. 

I'm telling him to ******ing wake up to the fact that he's creating his own misery (suffering). It's a self generated, self-perpetuated and saddening state of being.

You could take note, too, PatientlyWaiting.

----------


## clandestine

Highlander; shush, you.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I'm not necessarily telling him to equivocate his experience with someone worse off, it was an example to iterate objective importance of hair. 
> 
> I'm telling him to ******ing wake up to the fact that he's creating his own misery (suffering). It's a self generated, self-perpetuated and saddening state of being.
> 
> You could take note, too, PatientlyWaiting.


 Well keep in mind you are in a hair loss forum. To log in here and tell balding men to feel better because there are even balder men than them is not very good advice.

He didn't create his own misery, none of this, we were born with this curse of MPB. We just don't know how to deal with it, and that is why this forum exists, to find help and let your feelings be known to others who can relate. If I wanted to hear your specific advice, i'd just go and talk to my mother.

----------


## baldozer

> So, after hearing Spencer's latest episode, I got really excited about scarless procedure but then, this made me realize maybe I got overexcited for nothing:
> 
> 1. I'm Norwood 6 full bald with family history of Norwood 7.
> 2. Even if I got 2000 grafts from scalp put in, it would barely do anything for me....especially, remember with time, these grafts will thin as well.
> 3. Donor area may be 'scarless' but the moth eaten effect will still be there.
> 4. My self-esteem has already been shattered by hair loss, and there is no hope of recovering that.
> 5. I've lost 12 years of my youth, and it destroyed/annihilated my dating life. So, as Joe says, my youth can never be recovered.
> 6. If I do  not take FIN, I will lose even more hair.
> 7. I'm afraid of surgury, so even if its completely safe, my paranoia stops me.
> ...


 I was NW7 by 25, but I am not depressed at all. Be bald and proud my friend. Don't buy into what highlander says, that baldness is an inferior trait. Its not. If someone says that in front of me, I will beat the **** out of him to show who is genetically superior! If you are good looking, you are good looking with or without hair. Many women have said to me that I look very good. Hair is very overrated IMO! If you have a strong skull like me that can break a wall, then you would also look good bald!

----------


## aim4hair

If you are concerned about donor supply, check out Gho's HST...

----------


## clandestine

> I was NW7 by 25, but I am not depressed at all. Be bald and proud my friend. Don't buy into what highlander says, that baldness is an inferior trait. Its not. If someone says that in front of me, I will beat the **** out of him to show who is genetically superior! If you are good looking, you are good looking with or without hair. Many women have said to me that I look very good. Hair is very overrated IMO! If you have a strong skull like me that can break a wall, then you would also look good bald!


 Again, with you. NOT everyone has a "strong skull", like yourself. Following this, not everyone looks good bald.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> So, after hearing Spencer's latest episode, I got really excited about scarless procedure but then, this made me realize maybe I got overexcited for nothing:
> 
> 1. I'm Norwood 6 full bald with family history of Norwood 7.
> 2. Even if I got 2000 grafts from scalp put in, it would barely do anything for me....especially, remember with time, these grafts will thin as well.
> 3. Donor area may be 'scarless' but the moth eaten effect will still be there.
> 4. My self-esteem has already been shattered by hair loss, and there is no hope of recovering that.
> 5. I've lost 12 years of my youth, and it destroyed/annihilated my dating life. So, as Joe says, my youth can never be recovered.
> 6. If I do  not take FIN, I will lose even more hair.
> 7. I'm afraid of surgury, so even if its completely safe, my paranoia stops me.
> ...


 I agree with you first few points, and that is what I cannot stand about hair transplantation.  Scarring or no scarring, the technique of transplantation will always be limited since the process of moving hair from one place to another cannot create anything close to a full head of hair.  It really makes me sick when all of these doctors focus solely and exclusively on surgical procedures and nothing else.

----------


## baldozer

> I agree with you first few points, and that is what I cannot stand about hair transplantation.  Scarring or no scarring, the technique of transplantation will always be limited since the process of moving hair from one place to another cannot create anything close to a full head of hair.  It really makes me sick when all of these doctors focus solely and exclusively on surgical procedures and nothing else.


 With Hair Multiplication/Cloning in the future, a full head of hair could be a possibility and the transplantation procedure could be made faster by employing Robots.

----------


## baldozer

> The thing that really makes be doubt this is how your examples of attractive men are always like 4/10's, MAX. Plus "attractive" is highly subjective. Ugly people find other ugly people tolerable to attractive, whereas higher quality specimens such as myself are overwhelmed with disgust at merely the thought of kissing them.
> 
> Furthermore, you keep going on about "_attractive people don't need hair_". *It's bullshit*. What about facial thirds? What about the hairline shaping the face and creating a more youthful appearance? What about hairstyles playing a huge role in our looks? What about hair colour? I could go on, but you're ignoring basic human aesthetics.
> 
> By the way, if you were attractive it wouldn't matter if you had eyebrows or not.
> 
> Now, what is wrong with that statement? *EYEBROWS MAKE UP YOUR LOOKS.* WIthout them you *WILL BE l*ess attractive. Your logic is rubbish.


 The upper facial third is the least important. You see boys having bangs that fully cover their foreheads, that is, their upper facial third is not visible at all, yet it does not look odd! And its not about being a 4/10 or 5/10, its about women complimenting about your looks. Women would never compliment an average looking guy!

"higher quality specimens such as myself", hahaha, you are born with that baldness trait which you hate so much, yet you call yourself higher quality!

----------


## Aames

I know my advice may not mean much to you, but if I were in your shoes and I wanted to continue living; I would do the following:
1) Shave and try to move on as much as you can.
2) Look into steroids. Seriously, they can be safe if you're well-informed. You need to get jacked as quickly as you can to maximize the look.

Use Dwayne Johnson as your role model. Good luck.

----------


## baldozer

> Otherwise, you ARE an inferior specimen who will not reproduce.


 hahaha! Talk about yourself, what are you taking, Dutasderide? Genes of guys like you would be phased out naturally as Dutasderide must be turning you into an infertile eunuch! What a good natural way to filter out the genes of losers like you!

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> With Hair Multiplication/Cloning in the future, a full head of hair could be a possibility and the transplantation procedure could be made faster by employing Robots.


 I know, but until hair multiplication / hair cloning arrives, all that we get offered to us is some variation of surgically extracting hair from the sides and the back and moving it to the front.  We need other options.  These very limited options are such horsesh*t.

----------


## BigThinker

> I know my advice may not mean much to you, but if I were in your shoes and I wanted to continue living; I would do the following:
> 1) Shave and try to move on as much as you can.
> 2) Look into steroids. Seriously, they can be safe if you're well-informed. You need to get jacked as quickly as you can to maximize the look.


 While I would probably be opposed to taking 'roids myself, I'm definitely already in preparation for day I have to shave my head.

As difficult as it can be to gain mass, the last thing I want to do is get to the point I'm super diffused, need to shave, and be months away from _necessary_ gains.  Eff that.  Bald and skinny just does not cut it.

----------


## Tracy C

> I'M JUST SO SAD THAT HAIR LOSS HAS REALLY MADE ME LIKE THIS, BASICALLY IM SUPER DEPRESSED....I THINK ABOUT HAIR LOSS ALL DAY, AND I KNOW THAT I STILL WONT BE ABLE TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT.


 There is nothing wrong with wearing hair if it helps you feel better about yourself.  I was wearing hair for many years until I recovered enough to not need to wear hair anymore.

Wearing hair is not so silly and more people wear hair than you realize.  Many many people have improved the quality of their lives by wearing hair.  Just make sure to get good quality pieces and take good care of them.

JFSI Should have been wearing hair all this time.  His stubborness against wearing hair is almost as unreasonable as his agoraphobia over his hair loss.  Don't become like JFSI.  If your hair loss bothers you this much, wear hair.

----------


## itsmyhairs

> hahaha! Talk about yourself, what are you taking, Dutasderide? Genes of guys like you would be phased out naturally as Dutasderide must be turning you into an infertile eunuch! What a good natural way to filter out the genes of losers like you!


 Wait, what?

I'm the guy that's always posting telling people NOT to take Fin and Duta, they're ****ing crazy taking that stuff.

----------


## baldozer

> Wait, what?
> 
> I'm the guy that's always posting telling people NOT to take Fin and Duta, they're ****ing crazy taking that stuff.


 I apologize then  :Smile: !

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Wait, what?
> 
> I'm the guy that's always posting telling people NOT to take Fin and Duta, they're ****ing crazy taking that stuff.


 Unless you want to keep your hair.

----------


## BigThinker

> hahaha! Talk about yourself, what are you taking, Dutasderide? Genes of guys like you would be phased out naturally as Dutasderide must be turning you into an infertile eunuch! What a good natural way to filter out the genes of losers like you!


 


> Wait, what?
> 
> I'm the guy that's always posting telling people NOT to take Fin and Duta, they're ****ing crazy taking that stuff.


 


> I apologize then !


 
You're both crazy for thinking there's anything wrong with taking a commonly prescribed, scientifically supported treatment.

----------


## baldozer

> You're both crazy for thinking there's anything wrong with taking a commonly prescribed, scientifically supported treatment.


 You never know, this Propecia/Avodart thing might be a ploy from the Government to phase out the balding gene by having balding men take those drugs and become infertile in the process. That is why _itsmyhairs_ only takes minoxidil or maybe also do some other treatment, about which only Illuminati knows, LOL!

----------


## Aames

> You never know, this Propecia/Avodart thing might be a ploy from the Government to phase out the balding gene by having balding men take those drugs and become infertile in the process. That is why _itsmyhairs_ only takes minoxidil or maybe also do some other treatment, about which only Illuminati knows, LOL!


 I am still in complete awe that you have somehow managed to obtain a PhD.

----------


## baldozer

> I am still in complete awe that you have somehow managed to obtain a PhD.


 I was just joking kid!

----------


## Binford

To the thread starter. I was in the same boat as you for a few years, but ive leared to live with it and embrace it.  Would i love my hair back? For sure and thats why i check in here every so often.  You being bald looks worse to you than it does to other people. I would just assume no one would date me and i looked way older than i was but that mindset plays alot heavier role in your mind than it does in reality.  Since shaving my head i was able to date plenty, never had issues getting the girl, i didnt get every girl i wanted but neither did my budds with a full head of hair.  I got married 3 years ago and with the news of potential hair breakthrough's my wife even told me that i would look weird with hair and not to bother.  I know it sounds like i may have the perfect head for being bald but i really hesitated shaving it because i though my head was to round snd i would look dumb. Once you get use it, a shaved head will bring u back your quality of like, trust me. A bud was going bald and always wore hats to the point he hated going to formal events where he couldnt wear a hat.  He wasnt getting girls because his confidence, not because his hair. Last year he shaved his head to a 1 and has never looked back. He spent hours every week searching these forums n drove him self crazy, now he spends hours on tinder snd match finding new dates.  Trust me dude its not as bad as you think, shave your head, go out get some sun and youll be amazed how many friends n fam tell u that you look good with the shaved head. I hate hearing people in your position because its not all doom n gloom like u make it snd if you only give it a try theres a good chance you just might be happy. Girls arnt running away because your hair, they smell n see confidence n thats why they run.

----------


## seri

its only the average to below average looking guys that baldness really affects the most..  if you have an attractive face and well proportioned head then baldness isn't that big of a deal.. it still sucks but its do-able..  I razor shave mine off...  and can still get attractive girls interest.. I am a solid 8 / 10.   anything lower than that with hair loss and you're fuq'ed........

----------

